# Chocloate milk and the guys



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

man if liking the taste of what your drinking makes you gay sign me up. black nasty coffee doesnt do it for me. i only need about a half cup anyway just to get the stomach rolling so i can finally stop sh**ting of the end of the boat hoist.

plus the caffine just doesnt do it for me anymore at 24, im more of a cocaine and strippers kind of guy. 

and for the serious post topic, drink what you want choco milk will make me throw up from all the sugar. im wierd

tony


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have to say that it has never crossed my mind to rip on someone for something in their coffee or ordering chocolate milk, although the Mickey Mouse Pancakes was a nice touch. If I am fortunate to have someone order Chocolate milk at breakfast, I will pull the Mickey Mouse pancakes.

I'll tell ya something that has always gotten me...guys needing to have a can of pop to chase a shot of liquour or a guy drinking a fruity alchoholic drink. I remember once after a duck hunt sitting at a really good friend of mine's house and we broke out a bottle of Gentleman Jack. My "new" friend that had come along to hunt was like, oooohhh man whiskey, oh ya, etc. trying to act like Joe Cool. My buddy pours us each a tall glass on ice and goes to pour the third for my friend and the friend goes, "oh, don't you have any mixers". I remember my old buddy Fred looking at him and goes, "yea it is mixed, with water and ice...I normally keep a bottle of pop in there in case a lady stops by, but as you see by no pop, there hasn't been a female here for quite some time now unfortunately".:lol:


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

This was great reading. I am LMAO . to funny, way to funny...


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Go ahead and order whatever the heck you want. Who cares what you like to drink with breakfast? If they gave you a hard time about the chocoloate milk, I hope you weren't at Denny's ordering a "Rooty-Tooty Fresh & Fruity". :lol: They would have crucified you for that! 

John


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Real men have biscuits and gravy with Budwiser for breakfast. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

GoneFishin said:


> Real men have biscuits and gravy with Budwiser for breakfast. :lol: :lol:


porkchop in every can!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Drinking chocolate milk over white does not challenge one's man hood.

Watching the movie "Chocolat" instead of "Black Hawk Down" is quite worrisome though.....


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well stopped at the gas station this morning. Needed to get water or something to try and settle the feeling from last night and I thought of this thread. Tried the milk thing which I can't really tell if it helped. Stomach felt better but still had to take some pills when I got home....lol. But I never would get coco milk with my buds. Helps I don't drink it most time though. 

But yes man card revoked if u order it :coolgleam:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

The way I see it men who drink coffee in the morning are the weak ones. Anyone that cant stay awake and or get up and go in the morning without there percious cup of coffee is the one who lacks the will power,drive,and energy to conquer the day....real men drink chocolate milk.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Chad!! I got a Pic. mail on my phone the other day of a cooler full of milk...LOL I guess you and I are one of a kind. To heck with thoes coffee drinkers:SHOCKED::fish2: I can say Shiawassee_Kid has been tracking this thread and I can drink a beer first think in the AM too. Sounds like a good guy to hunt with...


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

AR34 said:


> Thanks Chad!! I got a Pic. mail on my phone the other day of a cooler full of milk. To heck with thoes coffee drinkers


 When we go hunting don't you get a coffee the same time I do?
That pic was from the cooler @ Wal-mart in Houghton Lake. I though you would like it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

AR34 said:


> Thanks Chad!! I got a Pic. mail on my phone the other day of a cooler full of milk...LOL I guess you and I are one of a kind. To heck with thoes coffee drinkers:SHOCKED::fish2: I can say Shiawassee_Kid has been tracking this thread and I can drink a beer first think in the AM too. Sounds like a good guy to hunt with...


you know i took my boss to breakfast after a hunt this fall....what does he order?? chocolate milk...lol. I didn't have the heart to tell him. I did ask him if he wanted me to warm it up for him. :yikes: he just gave me a puzzled look, lol.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

have coffee first and then when breakfast arrives i order a choco milk....my usual breakfast most mornings is a hostess honey bun and a choco milk on the way to a job....


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

Shupac said:


> If you got wrecked the night before, you get a pass. It's one of the best hangover tonics known to man.


 
i thought is what bloody mary's were for.....


----------

